# what happens after the down regulation scan?



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi
I have my down regulation scan tomorrow i am really nervous what happens after the scan and how much longer does it take?
Thanks
Kirsty xxxx


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Kirsty, after the scan tomorrow, if your lining is thin enough, they will start you on the stimming protocol. If not, you will DR for a couple more days. It can be anywhere from 8-21 days after you start stimming until EC. Best of luck


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thank you the lining is thin enough and have started stimulating they said it should all happen really quickly really nervous about egg collection xxxx kirsty xxx


----------

